# Pelagic Charters Up and Running!



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

After a VERY long week and a half I am glad to say that power is restored here at my house in Baton Rouge. With most people still feeling the effects of Gustav it looks like Ike will be dealing another blow to the coastal parishes of south Louisiana. I was amazed at the amount of help that total strangers were offering during the storm, whether it was cutting up trees or handing out water to people in the neighborhood who's supplies where running low. It's good to see in this day and age people pulling together and making things happen when it needs to be done and never asking for a thankyou.I made it down to Fourchon two days ago to help Capt.Lance Walker with his camp and from what we saw it was better than what we thought but a still alot of work has to be done. The power company's have replaced every telephone pole in fourchon in an effort to bring sea-port back to full power.Capt. Chris Moran has fuel and ice and is working as we speak to get things back to normal.Grand Isle from what i was told by a friend who lives and works on the island took a nasty blow and from what he is telling me it will be sometime before power is restored.I will be fishing out of Venice starting next week due to the storm damge in the Grand Isle area. I look forward to some great fishing this fall and with the mullet run not to far around the corner it should be awesome. We have many openings due to storm cancellations so give me a call and lets go relieve some post storm stress. God Bless 

Captain William Wall 
Pelagic Charters 
1.225.454.5365


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

glad to hear Fourchon did not get hit too bad.

We just fished out of there on Aug 15th....With Chris's crew


----------

